# Police Officer Jonathan DeGuzman



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Jonathan DeGuzman*
San Diego Police Department, California

End of Watch: Thursday, July 28, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 43

*Tour:* 16 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Arrested

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer JD DeGuzman was shot and killed as he and his partner conducted a stop near the intersection of Acacia Grove Way and 38th Street at approximately 11:00 pm.

While making contact with the subjects, both officers were shot in the upper body. Responding backup officers transported Officer DeGuzman to a nearby hospital in a patrol car, but he succumbed to his wounds a short time later. His partner was also transported to a local hospital in serious condition.

One subject was arrested a short time later. A second subject fled to a nearby house where he currently remains barricaded.

Officer DeGuzman had served with the San Diego Police Department for 16 years and was assigned to the Gang Unit. He is survived by his wife and two children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief Shelley Zimmerman
San Diego Police Department
1401 Broadway
San Diego, CA 92101

Phone: (619) 531-2000


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP BROTHER.


----------

